# Recommendations For Reno --



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2009)

Any worthwhile timeshare tour freebies in Reno NV ?   (That includes 3-night promotional stays, not just the tour freebies handed out at the Gifting Window.) 

Any exceptional values on (non-timeshare) Reno accommodations for September 27-29, 2009 ? 

We have our airplane tickets out & back, but we are still putting together the rest of the trip details, in our usual semi-last-minute fashion. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't really care for Reno very much and there aren't any nice TS's there.  Lake Tahoe is very close - I'd stay there instead.

See my Tahoe Travel Page for info. about things to do in the area - http://www.freewebs.com/denisetravels/tahoetraveltips.htm


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 2, 2009)

*What?  There's No "There" There ?*




DeniseM said:


> I don't really care for Reno very much and there aren't any nice TS's there.


Shux, we always heard Reno described as _The Biggest Little City In The World._ 

Plus, we know friends there whom we haven't seen for a long time. 

Not only that, we always wanted to check out Reno & Sparks. 

Sounds like we could be in for some disappointment, eh ? 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2009)

Tahoe is only about 45 minutes from Reno and it is far more scenic.

Tahoe -






Reno -


----------



## BevL (Sep 2, 2009)

If you like to gamble, Reno works, kind of, for a day or two.  But it's not like Vegas where the hotels are attractions themselves.

We have friends that go there but they love slots and can spend two or three days solid in casinos.  When we were there for a few days last year during our long road trip, I spent most of my time at the hotel pool.


----------



## wwomant (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to agree with other here, I love Tahoe, but don't care for Reno.


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to agree with statements of going to Lake Tahoe for a timeshare as we also own two weeks there.

 We lived in Reno back in early fifties and had a three story house where the college now sits. Back then the sign stating Biggest Little City In The World meant something as it was a casino world. They had top casino's of which many are now long gone and the top singers in the world playing there.  

 There are some new casino's along with a few older ones like Harrah's but nothing like years ago. We have friends that have timeshares in Reno and can not give them away even before the down turn.

 Reno is in a long term rebuilding stage now and trying to get more than just gambler to Reno and many of the casino's are in a world of hurt because of all the indian casino's in California. 

 PHIL


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with what others have said. Reno to me was just a dirty little city without anything to offer other than gambling. It really reminded me more of Freemont Street (downtown Vegas) without the canopy. I'd never stay there. 

I'd be looking to rent a car and stay somewhere in S. Lake Tahoe. Even if I had to rent a hotel room from one of the casino's there it would be preferable to spending 3 nights in Reno IMHO.


----------



## Dori (Sep 3, 2009)

Alan, we were there in late April, and stayed at the Celebrity Resort in Reno.  It was certainly nothing to write home about, but it was  right in the downtown area, within walking distance to the casinos on the strip. Some of those casinos have closed, giving the main street a rather forlorn look and feel. There seemed to be a lot of people very down on their luck.

 The El Dorado is always running specials.  We signed up for one of their players cards, so they are always sending us offers.  There are 2 lovely new casinos outside of town, but we didn't play there, so I can't comment on them.

We used Reno as a base to tour Lake Tahoe, and do a sidetrip to San Francisco.  If you are planning Reno as your main destination, I think you may be disappointed.  However, if it is a base of operations, it would work.

JMHO.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Waking Up To Reno Reality.*

Thanks for all the information & insights. 

I always assumed -- based on what I'm not sure -- that Reno was more or less a smaller & more northerly version of Las Vegas.  You know, _Biggest Little City In The World,_ etc. 

The reality apparently is more like 1870-ish Dodge City, Kansas -- minus Matt Dillon & Doc & Chester & Miss Kitty & assorted bad guys, etc. 

So either we'll use Reno as headquarters for visiting Lake Tahoe, etc., or we'll use Tahoe as headquarters for at least visiting Reno. 

One way or another, we'll be be somewhere in the vicinity September 27-30. 

 We'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 3, 2009)

If you decide to stay in Reno the two newest hotel/casino's Peppermill and Atlantis are couple miles out from main casino area and are very nice. 
 We go up to Reno couple times a year for couple days to gamble and always use comps for free nights there.

 When staying at our timeshare in Lake Tahoe we always take one day and drive up to have breakfast and gamble at Atlantis and spend some time at the Peppermill. 

 PHIL


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 3, 2009)

My daughter and I recently escaped to Lake Tahoe and Reno.  By now you get the news that Lake Tahoe is prettier. Phil's suggestion about the Peppermill and Atlantis are right on.  They are a little south of downtown Reno (I think the airport is close) and the food is pretty good.  We stayed at Harrah's courtesy my gambling habit.  Went over to the El Dorado and saw Menopause, the Musical - a pleasant diversion-  even for The Chief, I would think. The Lake is pretty and there are boat tours available from both places.  Frankly though, Emerald Bay and the area around South Lake Tahoe was a little more touristy.  We did go out to the Wild Animal Shelter in Reno and it was a good diversion. We ate breakfasts at The Red Hut and Heidi's (sorry, I can NEVER get names right) but if you check Travelocity you'll find them. You have a great time!  I forgot, I think it's one of the restaurants in Harveys that has a nice dining room with a twin lobster special - also the Steakhouse in Harrah's is very nice with great views of the Lake-South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 3, 2009)

Alan, Let me put a vote in for Tahoe also!   Reno is ok, But Stateline is a lot nicer area. also if you've never been there, the drive up the hill to Virginia city on your way to South lake tahoe is worth the time.   Mrs. Roadtriper and I were Married at Fallen leaf Lake, just outside of South Shore on the Ca. side.  RT


----------



## wwomant (Sep 3, 2009)

I think staying in Tahoe and visiting Reno to see your friends is the way to go.  I see you own at Crypress Pointe.  Do you have Diamond points available to use? If so, you can easily book a room at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort for very few points in September.  It's a very nice resort close to the water.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2009)

Having been a very frequent visitor to both Reno and Lake Tahoe, I say it depends on what your reason is for visiting. If you aren't much of a gambler and want beautiful scenery than Lake Tahoe is better. If you want better gambling than Reno is the best. I would not stay in downtown Reno. We used to stay there several years ago but for our last several visits, we have stayed at the Atlantis which is about 4 miles south of downtown. We were fully comped at the Atlantis. The Peppermill, which is a little closer to downtown is pretty nice as well.

Sparks is nothing to see. The highlight to Sparks is John Ascuaga's Nugget Casino/hotel which is very nice. It has an awesome buffet and feels more like an upscale restaurant than regular buffet. I recommend that you try their buffet while you are there.

It is true that the California Indian casinos have devastated both Lake Tahoe and Reno. We stopped going to Reno and Lake Tahoe and started going only to the California casinos. The last time we were at Caesar's ( no longer exists ) casino/hotel in Lake Tahoe it was dead on a weekend. We were comped for everything. I asked the VIP services manager what was going on and she told me they were being killed by the California casinos.


----------



## lainie3 (Sep 4, 2009)

We went to Reno the first week in August and had a little different experience.  Hot August Nights was going on and we enjoyed all of the activities associated with that.  We also went to Virginia City and Lake Tahoe.  Lake Tahoe was very nice.  We also visited some of the casinos.  It was one just outside of downtown that was very nice.  I think it was Peppermill.  However, all in all, it was not a bad trip at all.  We rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 5, 2009)

lainie3 said:


> We went to Reno the first week in August and had a little different experience.  Hot August Nights was going on and we enjoyed all of the activities associated with that.  We also went to Virginia City and Lake Tahoe.  Lake Tahoe was very nice.  We also visited some of the casinos.  It was one just outside of downtown that was very nice.  I think it was Peppermill.  However, all in all, it was not a bad trip at all.  We rather enjoyed it.



 Reno still has a few big weekends a year and Hot August Nights is one of the best for bringing people up. Also big on Rodeo and Air Races. Not sure how well its going lately but Reno had some of the top Bowling Tournaments and also  Girls Fast Pitch Softball during the Summer. We brought our daughter up to play four years in a row and had teams from all over the US there. The casino's love the softball because each team shows up using around fifteen rooms each so they fill up fast for those weekends. 

 My earlier statement about the Indian Casino's is true and even when we do go up to Reno we stop outside of Sacramento and have very good breakfast and gamble a while at the Thunder Valley Casino. 
 Now when we go to Lake Tahoe we do the same at the brand new Red Hawk Casino just off hwy 50 few miles before Hang Town!  

 PHIL


----------



## Dori (Sep 5, 2009)

When we went to Reno in April, they were hosting a huge bowling tournament.  We took a bump in LV, where SW put us up for the night (imagine...stranded in Vegas!  )  and gave us each $250 credit vouchers.  We are using them to go to LV next month.  

Gotta love those bumps!

Dori


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 6, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Reno still has a few big weekends a year and Hot August Nights is one of the best for bringing people up. Also big on Rodeo and Air Races. Not sure how well its going lately but Reno had some of the top Bowling Tournaments and also  Girls Fast Pitch Softball during the Summer. We brought our daughter up to play four years in a row and had teams from all over the US there. The casino's love the softball because each team shows up using around fifteen rooms each so they fill up fast for those weekends.
> 
> My earlier statement about the Indian Casino's is true and even when we do go up to Reno we stop outside of Sacramento and have very good breakfast and gamble a while at the Thunder Valley Casino.
> Now when we go to Lake Tahoe we do the same at the brand new Red Hawk Casino just off hwy 50 few miles before Hang Town!
> ...



I have been to Thunder Valley casino and several others in Northern California. Actually our favorite one in that area is "Gold Country" in Oroville. Thunder Valley is huge. How is the hotel coming along?


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 6, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I have been to Thunder Valley casino and several others in Northern California. Actually our favorite one in that area is "Gold Country" in Oroville. Thunder Valley is huge. How is the hotel coming along?




 John last I heard after summer of 2010 for opening. I heard on the news other night that they were going to scale back on a few floors because of the down turn.

 We like Thunder Valley but just don't make special trip there. We loved going to Jackson Rancheria couple times a month to play Bingo and some weekends would go up on friday night and stay at their hotel and play Friday,Sat and then drive home about 1:15 minutes.
 Never did well on slots but won more than $10,000 in our family group last couple years.
 Problem was that they used Indian Builders and then let same people do the inspections which was stupid. They had leakage last year over tables area and found area not in code and had to close it down for total  roof rebuild. Because of this they stopped the bingo and entertainment and moved all the table into that area.
 I have heard that they will not bring back bingo which seems stupid because they had bus loads of people every day or night of bingo plus hotel guest like us so they made money. 
 I just saw ad from Jackson Rancheria on television saying they were stopping the bus service like there doing their customers a favor. They don't need bus service if no bingo because the older people using the buses came up for bingo. 
 Now I hear they just found problems in part of their hotel too! More rebuild I guess.

 This is one of the reasons we started going back up to Reno couple times a year for our donations. 


 PHIL


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 7, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> John last I heard after summer of 2010 for opening. I heard on the news other night that they were going to scale back on a few floors because of the down turn.
> 
> We like Thunder Valley but just don't make special trip there. We loved going to Jackson Rancheria couple times a month to play Bingo and some weekends would go up on friday night and stay at their hotel and play Friday,Sat and then drive home about 1:15 minutes.
> Never did well on slots but won more than $10,000 in our family group last couple years.
> ...



We went to Jackson Rancheria quite a few times and stayed in the hotel. This was back in 2004. I didn't see any problems though they were still building the pool etc. We don't like Bingo so I never paid any attention to that. As far as the slots went, we did OK, certainly no worse than Reno. We weren't in the SF Bay area in 2005. We went back up there for all of 2006. That is when we discovered Oroville. They have 2 casinos there, Feather Falls and Gold Country. We tried them both and really liked Gold Country. We made several trips to Gold Country staying there in their hotel for 2-3 nights each visit. They fully comped us and the slots were very loose. Our casino executive host there was Gary Nolan who was a pitcher for the Cincinnati Reds back in the Johnny Bench era. We saw Kenny Rogers at Gold Country. Oroville is about 65 miles due north of Sacramento. They have the huge lake there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2009)

*Non-Timeshare Vacationing In Reno.*

OK, we decided to go for Reno right after we visit our son & daughter-in-law & new granddaughter in Emeryville CA.  Here's hoping we don't wish we'd gone for Lake Tahoe instead. 

In between Emeryville CA & Reno NV, we'll be spending an afternoon with old friends from back here who now live in Lincoln CA. 

Sunday night (9-27-2009) we're signed up for Circus Circus Reno. 

Monday & Tuesday nights, we're signed up for Grand Sierra Resort & Casino -- via PriceLine Dot Com. 

Wednesday morning (9-30-2009), we fly back to IAD via LAX. 

Thanks to everyone who offered insights & advice. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 8, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> OK, we decided to go for Reno right after we visit our son & daughter-in-law & new granddaughter in Emeryville CA.  Here's hoping we don't wish we'd gone for Lake Tahoe instead.
> 
> In between Emeryville CA & Reno NV, we'll be spending an afternoon with old friends from back here who now live in Lincoln CA.
> 
> ...



I hope you won't be too disappointed with Circus Circus. That is an old property and certainly not one of the better ones in Reno. Make sure you visit the Silver Legacy which is very close. It used to have a large working replica of a silver mine with a laser show every few minutes. I assume they still have it. You might want to switch from the Circus Circus to the Silver Legacy as it is also a Circus Circus property but is much much nicer. They have some pretty good deals, especially if you are a member of AAA or AARP. Below is a link to the Silver Legacy:

http://www.silverlegacyreno.com/

The Thunder Valley Casino that we have mentioned in this thread is located in Lincoln, CA. It is the major Northern California casino that is killing Reno and Lake Tahoe. It is huge. Below is a link to it.

http://www.thundervalleyresort.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Reno Trip Report.*

We left Emeryville CA on the Amtrak California Zephyr Sunday morning, getting off at Roseville CA, where friends from our high school days picked us up from their home in Lincoln CA for lunch & an afternoon of visiting.  

Late Sunday afternoon, our friends drove us to the Greyhound bus station in Sacramento CA.  We already had bus tickets via Internet for the ride to Reno NV.  Before the bus gets to the Greyhound station in Reno, it makes a stop at Circus Circus -- which is why we made a sr. citz. Internet reservation there, not knowing El Dorado & Silver Legacy were right across the street.  So it goes. 

Next morning, we took the Circus Circus shuttle to the airport & picked up a rental car.  Then we checked out of Circus Circus & packed up the rental car for our move to Grand Sierra Resort, which is what we got via our shot-in-the-dark PriceLine reservation -- 3½ stars, $25 per night.  Grand Sierra added a sneaky $5 nightly "resort fee" on top of the prepaid PriceLine amount.  (But we collected enough in slot machine payoffs to just about cover that.) 

We had a nice time in Emeryville visiting our son & daughter-in-law & getting acquainted with our new granddaughter, now 8 weeks old.  The visits with old friends in Lincoln CA & Reno NV were extremely pleasant also. 

Our next travel destination will be Florida in January 2010 -- unless we take a notion to head back to Rehoboth Beach, Delaware, 1 last time before the park shuts down for the season. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2009)

What did you think of Reno?  Did you get over to Lake Tahoe?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2009)

*Quick Trip This Time.*




DeniseM said:


> What did you think of Reno?  Did you get over to Lake Tahoe?


We like Reno -- nice size Western city, not just Las Vegas Lite. 

On this trip, we were more into sleeping late & shopping & eating & visiting & touring the casinos than we were in rushing off to Virginia City or Lake Tahoe & hurrying back to town to meet our friends for dinner.  

I spent most of 1 afternoon at the National Automobile Museum while The Chief Of Staff occupied herself with more girly activities.  I got there in time for the guided tour, saw (again) the Thomas automobile that won the great 1908 _New York To Paris Round The World Car Race_ -- had seen the Thomas previously at the 2008 Amelia Island Concours d'Elégance in Florida. 

We had a nice time & will enjoy going back to the Reno-Tahoe area for another vacation some time -- maybe a week-long stay down by Lake Tahoe next time we go. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 2, 2009)

"The Biggest Little City In The World" to be "A Little Left of Center"?

http://www.travelmole.com/stories/1138672.php?mpnlog=1&m_id=_rn_r_r~A~A


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 2, 2009)

I am glad you had a good time. I assume that you didn't get to John Ascuaga's Nugget Casino/Resort in Sparks. It is the nicest one in the Reno/Sparks area located about 15 minutes from downtown Reno. Their buffet is the best one we have eaten at in Reno or Las Vegas. It had the ambiance of a more upscale restaurant and the food was terrific. I see that they now close the buffet on Monday and Tuesday so I guess that they are also feeling the effects of the downturn in Nevada. Below is a link to John Ascuaga's Nugget.

http://www.janugget.com/

The sneaky resort fee of $5.00 you referred to is becoming quite common at many Casino/resorts everywhere. Many are now charging $12-15 /night. It is just a gimmick so they can advertise lower room rates. You don't get anything extra for it.


----------

